# Need opinions desperately!



## J'Bo (May 31, 2002)

Hello to all!

My hope is that everyone gives me their honest opinion here.

I am thinking of doing a physique challenge in only 22 days time. I competed 1 month ago in fitness and now this challenge has come up. I am 14% bodyfat thats only 2% off of what i competed at last monthe. I would like to get to 11% if posssible.

Do you guys think i could get to 11% by June.22nd?

Also a major factor of whether or not i do it is if will hinder my preformance for my Sept.7th's fitness competition. I am in a building phase right now to try to put some muscle on for Sept. 

So will it hurt my muscle mass to diet 3 weeks for the physique challenge? and then when i am done be only 2.5 monthes out from comp. so would i diet right through?

I could really use some help here.
If anyone could give me some tips, i would be greatful.

Also i could use a new pre-comp diet (3 weeks out).
I had problems with my last one and seemed to come in looking worse than 1 week out.

Signed,
Kinda clueless at this point. 

Training wise? Up the cardio and practice the challenges?


----------



## ZECH (May 31, 2002)

IMHO, I think it would be hard as hell to lose 3% in 22 days without losing a lot of muscle!! Not saying don't do it, just don't go overboard!!! I think you can get close though!!


----------



## Rusty (May 31, 2002)

J'Bo, I would love to help you out here.  Myself and my compadres Kuso and DG, are pro's at this.  But to better evaluate you can you send me some pic's of yourself.  Nude pics would help me to better evaluate your current situation.

thanks 

Dr. IPMC


----------



## ponyboy (May 31, 2002)

I say don't try to lose too much, because DG is right, that's a lot to lose in a short period of time.  Personally, I would still compete though if you want to.  Even just for the sake of experience and exposure.  It certainly can't hurt.  Call it a competition for fun and education and leave it at that, don't put a lot of pressure on yourself.


----------



## ZECH (May 31, 2002)

J'bo didn't you post some pics once???


----------



## Rusty (May 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> J'bo didn't you post some pics once???



I did a search and didn't find any.


----------



## kuso (May 31, 2002)

Um.......excuse me for my drunkness, but without reading a single word you said..... ( anything more that about 2 sentances is pushing it ) I would have to say I agree 1000000% with IPMC   :


----------



## Rusty (May 31, 2002)

Really J'bo,    We have the best intentions at heart here.  We aim to give you the most extensive evaluation possible.

Dr. IPMC


----------



## kuso (May 31, 2002)

Oh.........and we are the only certified team legally available to give fat % online


----------



## Rusty (May 31, 2002)

Where is DG.....need some help bud.....


----------



## Tank316 (May 31, 2002)

ya bunch of horndogs.


----------



## gopro (May 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Hello to all!
> 
> My hope is that everyone gives me their honest opinion here.
> ...



Ok, ready for some advice you can actually use, LOL !!!!

You can probably do this if you want to, and it probably won't hurt your September comp.

Dietwise, you will need to go real low carb...about 30-50 grams per day. Protein will be about 1 grm per lb of bodyweight. Fats will come naturally from food and about 3 teaspoons of flax per day. These are estimates as I don't know what you weigh.

Weight training should be brief and heavy to keep muscle intact. Cardio will be 1 long session first thing in the morning or preferably 2 shorter daily sessions.

After this show you should take a week off and then get back to September plan.

Let me know if you have more questions.


----------



## kuso (May 31, 2002)

*Re: Re: Need opinions desperately!*



> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> 
> Ok, ready for some advice you can actually use, LOL !!!!



Always one spoilsport


----------



## Rusty (May 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> ya bunch of horndogs.



Tank my brother............you don't have a whole of of room to talk.  Besides, you know me, I share good pics.....oops...damn, I should have not sad that.


----------



## ZECH (May 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by IPMC *_
> Where is DG.....need some help bud.....



I think you two have it covered!!!


----------



## Rusty (May 31, 2002)

Well, the good ole Doc IPMC will be monitoring in case she want our official advice.


----------



## Tank316 (May 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by IPMC *_
> 
> 
> Tank my brother............you don't have a whole of of room to talk.  Besides, you know me, I share good pics.....oops...damn, I should have not sad that.


i meant horndogs in a good way.i do recall being vice president of the club.


----------



## ZECH (May 31, 2002)

I hear ya!!! See what we've been missing!!


----------



## Rusty (May 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> i meant horndogs in a good way.i do recall being vice president of the club.



That's a fact Bro........so you can appreciate my diligance in wanting to evaluate properly.  And you know, once the pics are in hand, it will need to be a team effort in the evaluation process..


----------



## Twin Peak (May 31, 2002)

*Re: Re: Need opinions desperately!*



> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> 
> Ok, ready for some advice you can actually use, LOL !!!!
> ...



I agree in part and disagree in part.  I agree with all of gopros recommendations and concur with him that you certainly can drop 3% BF.  I think you said you were around 130-140 pounds so 3% would mean about 4 pounds right?  Of course if you keep carbs low and fat relatively low you can drop 4 pounds in 22 days w/o sacrificing muscle (so long as you continue to train heavy and relatively low weights -- the 8 rep range).

However, I do believe this will impact your september show.  If you are looking to put on mass for september this show will prevent you from gaining anything for about a month right?  (22 days plus the week after?)

Effectively you have 2 months to add mass until Sept (June and July).  August would be cutting back right?  So if you only have 2 months to gain, and you eliminate 1 of those months.....

BTW, I wouldn't mind seeing those pics either.


----------



## gopro (May 31, 2002)

Yes, I agree that it could have a slight affect on mass...only slight...for her Sept show. However, I think this will benefit her more by putting her ahead of the game which will make dieting later on easier which will help her to RETAIN more muscle closer to the show. Plus it will give her a chance to try a peaking process before Sept, which she will no doubt want to tweak at her later show.

In this case the benefits will outweigh the negatives.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 31, 2002)

Possibly.  Though I tend to disagree on this point, I recognize that you do have more experience in the competition arena.  It depends though on more info that we don't have.  How experieced she is, how easily (or difficult) she leans out, or bulks up, what her short term AND long term goals are, etc.


----------



## J'Bo (May 31, 2002)

IPMC

No  doubt you guys want nudies look at you dirty little pics.

Pervs.


----------



## Rusty (May 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> IPMC
> 
> Pervs.




Guilty as charged..............


----------



## J'Bo (May 31, 2002)

dg806

Yes i posted some pics, but that was a month ago when i competed. Don't look like that now.

I'll get on taking some new ones.


----------



## J'Bo (May 31, 2002)

gopro

1 Hour of cardio?
Are you nuts? LOL
I have never done 1 hour before.
Last competition i lost 2% of bodyfat in a week just from eating good and no cardio. I had to drop cardio completly out from the last show because i was getting too lean too fast. My metabloism runs like a mother effer.
You gave me the best advice though.
Thanks.


----------



## J'Bo (May 31, 2002)

Ok here are the stats boys (no dirty pics though).

Right now i am 132lbs and 14% bf.
I competed at 123lbs (i lost the last 5 lbs the last week) and 12%.
The reason why i lost so much so fast was because it was water and because i cheated right up to the last week. Opps. Just being honest. I am naturally pretty lean and always sit at 15% no matter if i eat McDonalds for 1 month straight. I have made some good gains (i think) in the past month, and think that if i stick to pushing hard and eating good i can still gain a bit more by Sept. Seriously i know that if i eat good for 3 days i can see a huge difference. I always have my abs and the only real problem is leaning out my legs. No sick comments about adductor squeezes please boys. 

If you guys need anymore info let me know.
I'll get those pics to you within the next couple of days. 
By the way my old comp. pic is posted already.


----------



## J'Bo (May 31, 2002)

By the way last month was my first competition, but i have been training for a while. What ever you guys tell me to do, i'll do it. Training and nutrition that is. I know what you were thinking.


----------



## Rusty (May 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I know what you were thinking.




That's not fair........I was actually looking at your post and thinking that the best person to help you out would be W8.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 31, 2002)

Sounds to me like I still believe what I said before, it will effect your ability to add lean mass.  Especially given your fast metabolism and propensity to lean out easy.  Losing 4 pounds of water in the last week is quite normal especially if you minipulate minerals (such as salt) properly.

Realistically you'll only gain maybe a pound of muscle in that month, so the question to you is, is that extra pound for Sept important or not?


----------



## ZECH (May 31, 2002)

J'bo...Look forward to seeing your new pics..(not sure if my heart can stand it though!!!)


----------



## Rusty (May 31, 2002)

Well, lets look at this for a min.     








Now the way I see it,  A proper evaluation can not be acheaved with the clothing in tact.  We must have some nude pics to properly evaluate the situation.  You may e-mail them to me and after I evaluate them I will return them to you.  So you don't need to worry about me sending them to those other perverts.


----------



## J'Bo (May 31, 2002)

Twin Peak

Haha, i just saw your little signature.
Lover of the D-cup hey!
Is that a real or fake D?

Anyways, the extra pound really doesnt matter for Septembers show. I am going to try to add alot from this October til April. Is 7lbs unrealistic for that time period? Of muscle that is?


----------



## J'Bo (May 31, 2002)

Dear: My little pervs,

Did you have to post the pic that big?

You definately make me laugh though.

I actually have a really funny nudy.
I always bug my boyfriend about how much time he spends on the computer. I asked him if i had to strap a keyboard to my ass to get some attention. So my friend and i took a pic of me with a keyboard on the but.

Your not going to get it though.

I am not wearing much in this photo can't you judge by that?


----------



## Rusty (May 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I am not wearing much in this photo can't you judge by that?




Well, a proper evaluation would be obtained by seeing ALL the little folds and creases in your skin.  So I guess the answer to your question is NO...........


----------



## Pitboss (May 31, 2002)

You look awesom in that pic. Your legs reaaly stand out.. how tall are you???  What was your w8 and bf% for that comp? 



Oh and for a change not pornal or perverted comments from PB.


----------



## J'Bo (May 31, 2002)

IPMC 

 You suck!


----------



## J'Bo (May 31, 2002)

Pitboss,

Love the boobs.
Where can i get myself some of those?

Very proud of you for not making any perv comments, you have grown up to be a nice respectable man (unlike others)!


I competed at 123lbs. 
12% BF.
I am 5'9.


----------



## Rusty (May 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> IPMC
> 
> You suck!



tisk tisk..........That kinda talk will get you nowhere..........


----------



## J'Bo (May 31, 2002)

*Hey*

I could definately use some help on switching my diet around for the next three weeks. I kinda winged it the last time for my week before contest and i think that i could have done alot better.
I'll post my diet and maybe you guys could suggest some changes. I am kinda clueless as to what to do the week before too.

Keep in mind i have only been on this diet for 1 week and have lost 1% just by being on it. So i dont know if i need to change it too much.

Plus cardio?


----------



## ZECH (May 31, 2002)

J'bo...do you know how to dry out???


----------



## J'Bo (May 31, 2002)

You mean cutting dairy, creatine, and salt?

Thats all i know.

Oh yah and carb loading.
It did not go so well last time.
I used bad food i think.
I got rotten advice and did not research myself.


----------



## J'Bo (May 31, 2002)

Pitboss 

 I can't stop looking at your breasts.


----------



## ZECH (May 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Pitboss
> 
> I can't stop looking at your breasts.



Would you like some like that??


----------



## ZECH (May 31, 2002)

Drying out is a process of getting rid of all excess water between the skin and muscle and makes you look vascular and ripped!!


----------



## J'Bo (May 31, 2002)

Not quite that round or big, but they are fun to look at.  

After i finish having kids i want to get me some of those, but for now i am happy being in the itty bitty titty comitty.


----------



## Rusty (May 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Pitboss
> 
> I can't stop looking at your breasts.



thats kinda two faced...........


----------



## ZECH (May 31, 2002)

I think they would look awesome on you!!!!!!!!
And after having kids, especially if you breast feed, you might have them!!
Besides, I don't think they look too small now!! Just right for......


----------



## J'Bo (May 31, 2002)

thats kinda two faced...........

What do you mean?
Said the innocent little girl!


----------



## Rusty (May 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> thats kinda two faced...........
> 
> What do you mean?
> Said the innocent little girl!



Ya well, little girl......you have started a war you can't win.


----------



## Pitboss (May 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Pitboss
> 
> I can't stop looking at your breasts.




Why thank you...  coming from a woman I just have to love the way that sounded.. 

Oh and I can't stop looking at your legs!! 

Yeah you looked tall. Which I feel is advantage in comps. As long as you carry some wieght and don't look overly skinny. You actually look very well proportioned.  

What was your goal for the Sept comp?? 



Hey IPMC... oops  
he he


----------



## J'Bo (May 31, 2002)

IPMC

What the heck are you talken about?
I would love to know!


----------



## J'Bo (May 31, 2002)

Pitboss

I don't really have a specific goal for September's show (other than kickin ass JJ).
I know it is not much time to gain much muscle especially if i do June.22nds show. But for next years nationals (cross your fingers that i will qualify) i want to compete at 135lbs. A very ambitous goal but i am up for it. In Septembers show i just want to make top three, compete at 10% and tone the legs and build the shoulders. A long process i know, but what can i say.


----------



## Pitboss (May 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Pitboss
> 
> I don't really have a specific goal for September's show (other than kickin ass JJ).
> I know it is not much time to gain much muscle especially if i do June.22nds show. But for next years nationals (cross your fingers that i will qualify) i want to compete at 135lbs. A very ambitous goal but i am up for it. In Septembers show i just want to make top three, compete at 10% and tone the legs and build the shoulders. A long process i know, but what can i say.



Well you have goals.. bravo!! You also are realistic in your expectations.. bravo again! 

Get in touch with Dr. Pain or W8lifter. They can really get your diet down to the micro macro, workouts that a killers and watch yourself grow.   Twin Peak knows his shait too....  

Me I know enough to get by, but I'm much better at flirting


----------



## J'Bo (May 31, 2002)

Quote: Pitboss

"Me I know enough to get by, but I'm much better at flirting"

Well your good at it.
Every girl needs compliments now and again.

Thanks.


----------



## ZECH (May 31, 2002)

You silver tongue biatch!!!!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Quote: Pitboss
> 
> "Me I know enough to get by, but I'm much better at flirting"
> ...



Oh no I was complimenting... you'll know when I'm flirting  

and all the compliments you get from these guys, even IPMC   are well deserved. Hrd work pays off in one form or another.


----------



## Pitboss (May 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> You silver tongue biatch!!!!!!!



Yeah got me out of ticket last night... doing 95-100 or so at 2:40am. Hmmm he must have been gay.. oh well saved me a few bucks. LOL


----------



## w8lifter (May 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> Oh no I was complimenting... you'll know when I'm flirting



 what can I say, that was fuking funny and oh so true, lol.


----------



## Pitboss (May 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> what can I say, that was fuking funny and oh so true, lol.


I'm not sure if that was a compliment or a warning to J'Bo..


----------



## gopro (May 31, 2002)

If you really want to get into this give me a PM...half of my living is made preparing people for fitness and bodybuilding competition.


----------



## Pitboss (May 31, 2002)

Oh and don't forget about Gopro.. the guy rocks!!!!


----------



## gopro (May 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Oh and don't forget about Gopro.. the guy rocks!!!!



Thanks for the compliment...much appreciated!

Oh, nice boob pic...just how I like em!


----------



## Pitboss (May 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> 
> Thanks for the compliment...much appreciated!
> ...



Thanks.. can't keep my hands off them!! I'm wondering though if J'Bo would like a feel


----------



## J'Bo (May 31, 2002)

Pitboss

Theres the perv we all know and love.


----------



## Pitboss (May 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Pitboss
> 
> Theres the perv we all know and love.



Well it wouldn't be polite of me not to be myself with you 

So how many fitness comps have you done or were they figure? 
and are you married, engaged, spoken for, man hater, uhm yeah that's all for now.


----------



## J'Bo (May 31, 2002)

Thanks everyone!

W8 has helped me out with a plan to whip me into contest shape.
I am very thankful for all of your opinions and for making me laugh. I'll let you all know how i am doing in my J'Bo diary in the online diaries. Keep on having fun.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 1, 2002)

Glad you got some helpful advice. 

If the ound is not that improtant than go for teh show.  7 punds is possible, albeit difficult, in the winter.  A pound a month is a good goal but understand it will take a lot of hard work.  Good luck!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 1, 2002)

Pitboss

I have only done one fitness competition and now i am going to do my first physique contest.


----------



## gopro (Jun 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Pitboss
> 
> I have only done one fitness competition and now i am going to do my first physique contest.




I wish you luck!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 1, 2002)

Thanks alot! I'll keep you posted and take some pics to put on the site. The show will be televised too, so i will make sure everyone knows when it plays on T.V.


----------

